# Florida Herf Sign-up



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Okay then, the Florida Herf is going to be held Saturday, March 19th in Ybor City.
We still aren't together on a place, Bruce5 is trying to reach Heartpumper, but he's having some personal difficulties right now. But, we will get something going before the date gets too close. 
We need to get an idea of who all can attend, so either please post to this thread or PM Bruce5 or myself and let us know you want to come.
We are both looking forward to meeting everyone we can, and a good time should be had by all.
Radar


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Bingo!

Joe


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I am in..... :w 
.
Spk to Nely, he will be out of town.
.
As far as I know Fredster can make it, Heartpumper is going thru a lot right now and may or may not be able to attend.
.
Someone has a pregnant wife due in early April... I think KingMeatyHand.
.
Will att to f/u with some others...


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm in, as long as time and location are ok..

We do have a time and location right?


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

KingMeatyHand said:


> I'm in, as long as time and location are ok..
> 
> We do have a time and location right?


We're working that out now. It'll probably be Saturday evening, location is still up in the air. Any suggestions?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

He!!,

To hang out with some of my favorite BOTL's, I'll see if I can make it.

:w


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

MoTheMan said:


> He!!,
> 
> To hang out with some of my favorite BOTL's, I'll see if I can make it.
> 
> :w


We were hoping you could. Bruce and I spoke a few nights ago, he looks forward to seeing you again, and I would love to meet you. I hope you can work it out.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> .. To hang out with some of my favorite BOTL's


Well I'll be there too.

Just watch your wallet/purse/humidor


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

KingMeatyHand said:


> Well I'll be there too.
> 
> Just watch your wallet/purse/humidor


We need to work out a raid (pilferage) of Mo's humidor with some of the other BOTL's while we have him sequestered here in Florida. We'll need a large truck and some sort of weaponry to deal with Einstein the attack cat. And butane, lots of butane.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I wish I could make it but My leave is scheduled for June (Kids out of school). I am sure it will be a lot of fun...

BTW I'll be in winter springs is anyone knows of a good shop there let me know.

I'll also be in Melbourne and S. Florida (margate/Coral Springs).

T


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I was hoping we could start in the afternoon.
Lunch or after lunch,
Cigars,
Dinner,
Cigars... cigars... cigars.
.
I have pm into Fredster and call into Mo.
.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Maybe if I can catch a cheap flight. It's a long haul from Atlanta starting Friday afternoon. Maybe I can convince myself by throwing some fishing in on the trip.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Brandon said:


> Maybe if I can catch a cheap flight. It's a long haul from Atlanta starting Friday afternoon. Maybe I can convince myself by throwing some fishing in on the trip.


.
Brandon,
If you can make it, dinner is on me.
You probably will have a fishing buddy as well.
Just trying to sway you... pm me if I can!!!
.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Bruce5 said:


> I was hoping we could start in the afternoon.
> Lunch or after lunch,
> Cigars,
> Dinner,
> ...


An early start works for me. here were a few great little open air Cuban Cafe's there when I last visited with seating outside.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> I am in..... :w
> .
> Spk to Nely, he will be out of town.
> .
> ...


I'm back in town now!  This sound very tempting, even though I got to drive like hell. (I'm lazy) No promises but I'll try to make it.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Nely said:


> I'm back in town now!  This sound very tempting, even though I got to drive like hell. (I'm lazy) No promises but I'll try to make it.


.
You could catch a ride with me if you wanted.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Are some of you guys spending the night or is this going to be a one afternoon thingy?


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Nely said:


> Are some of you guys spending the night or is this going to be a one afternoon thingy?


I haven't decided about that yet


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Bruce! I found out its a 4 hour drive to Ybor city from where I live (not bad) the same time i was going to drive if it was down in Key West. Any decisions made about time and place yet? I would make a suggestion if I knew the area. I'll see if I can find something online.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

This place looks interesting: http://www.kingcoronacigars.com/


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Nely said:


> This place looks interesting: http://www.kingcoronacigars.com/


I think this is a place I stopped in while there a few years ago. If it is, they had a house cigar with a sungrown wrapper hat was a pretty good cigar.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Guys, we have been a little slow on getting the place together. 
Heartpumper has had some difficult times lately. 
.
I spoke to Fredster today and he will look into it. 
Fred use to coordinate herfs for another group.
.
We will have a place figured out in a week or two.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Bruce5 said:


> Guys, we have been a little slow on getting the place together.
> Heartpumper has had some difficult times lately.
> .
> I spoke to Fredster today and he will look into it.
> ...


Thanks Bruce and Fred. Best wishes to Heartpumper.


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi guys,

My Mom died Sunday the 20th. Been spending time in Buffalo NY trying to tie up loose ends. My Dad (with Alzheimers) has come down here to live with Diane and I.

I'm interviewing nursing homes in Tampa Bay at the moment, I can always ask if we can hold the herf at one!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Heartpumper said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My Mom died Sunday the 20th. Been spending time in Buffalo NY trying to tie up loose ends. My Dad (with Alzheimers) has come down here to live with Diane and I.
> 
> I'm interviewing nursing homes in Tampa Bay at the moment, I can always ask if we can hold the herf at one!


Sorry to hear about your Mother, and good luck with your Father, hope you can find a place with the compassion he'll require. 
As for the Herf, might be a hoot for all parties involved.
Hope you can take a break from your schedule to relax with the guys for a night.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that heartpumper. My deepest condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Guys, 
I emailed Fredster and HPumper tonight. Both will take a look into the place within the next week or two.

*Right now I understand things are Saturday, March 19th in Ybor city. 
Exact location to be decided very soon. * .
.
I would have no problem getting up there around noon to 1pm and let others stroll in as they wanted. I was hoping for an afternoon into an evening. 
A hotel is a good possibility depending on how late we end. It appears there will be about 6-8 of us. I will review the names and poss send some more PMs as well. We could also decide on a car pull or car train from the south toward the north. 
.
This is just some of my suggestions. Gary and everyone else, I am open to any and all thoughts.... it is a group decision.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

I'm good to go Sat AM, should be there for lunch. I'm sorry I'm not more help on the meeting place, just not familiar with the area.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

sounds good Bruce.


----------



## Agent XXL (Mar 2, 2005)

radar said:


> Okay then, the Florida Herf is going to be held Saturday, March 19th in Ybor City.
> We still aren't together on a place, Bruce5 is trying to reach Heartpumper, but he's having some personal difficulties right now. But, we will get something going before the date gets too close.
> We need to get an idea of who all can attend, so either please post to this thread or PM Bruce5 or myself and let us know you want to come.
> We are both looking forward to meeting everyone we can, and a good time should be had by all.
> Radar


If you're going to be in the area, why don't you go on down to St. Pete and enjoy the Tampa Bay Blues Fest. It's not Ybor, but for a whopping 25.00 you can smoke cigars and enjoy top flight blues at the same time. Robert Cray is the headliner that night. I already have my tickets.
For more info. go to tampabaybluesfest.com


----------



## Agent XXL (Mar 2, 2005)

I really feel for you. I lost my Mom a year ago. Fortunately, I still have my Dad. I wish I could give you the name of a good nursing home.
Good luck and heatfelt condolences


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Agent XXL, 
Welcome to the board,
Hope to see you at the herf..... wherever it may be.
.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm very new to this board...For that matter, I'm new to cigars. Alot of people that I've been reading advice from over the past month or so are going to be at this herf. If everyone is cool with it, I'd like to go and meet you there.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Ron1YY said:


> I'm very new to this board...For that matter, I'm new to cigars. Alot of people that I've been reading advice from over the past month or so are going to be at this herf. If everyone is cool with it, I'd like to go and meet you there.


Only a few of us will actually know each other, other than from here on the board. You should fit right in.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

radar said:


> Only a few of us will actually know each other, other than from here on the board. You should fit right in.


Great!!!! Please e-mail or PM me the place when it's picked. and Thanks


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Guys,
Fredster went to Ebor city today. He is either going to come up with a location or just a central meeting place and we can decide once we get there.
.
The entire area is cigar friendly as there are about 1/2 a dozen cigar shops.
Although the Blues thing sounds cool, it *may* not be the best "herfing" location. 
We want to really be able to focus on cigars. 
.
All are welcome. 
Starting to get exciting...


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

HERE IS THE PLACE!
.
Columbia Restaurant Cigar Store
2103 E 7th Ave.
Tampa, FL.
(813) 247-2469
.
We will meet here and perhaps move on from there. 
There are many things to do and see... and more importantly places to smoke.
A few cell phone numbers will be pm'd for those who may come late. 
Let's narrow down a time, perhaps noon to 1pm for initially meeting up. 
.
Here is a URL on the area:
http://www.ybortimes.com/cigars.cfm
.
Gary, pick things up from here if you can....


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Bruce5 said:


> HERE IS THE PLACE!
> .
> Columbia Restaurant Cigar Store
> 2103 E 7th Ave.
> ...


Great choice, I've eaten there. Oldest Spanish restaraunt in the country. Good food, and a few years ago I could smoke there as well. Don't know about the smoking now. I'll do the reservation (check to see if we need one). So... anyone who plans to attend please PM me, so I'll know how many to expect. There was a small lobby there when I last visited where we could gather prior to lunch. I'll make the reservation on the 14th (Monday prior to the herf). Looks like it's starting to come together. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Ron1YY said:


> I'm very new to this board...For that matter, I'm new to cigars. Alot of people that I've been reading advice from over the past month or so are going to be at this herf. If everyone is cool with it, I'd like to go and meet you there.


You'll recognize us. We're the ones with, um, cigars.
Bruce5 looks like Hulk Hogan, except not bulked up, not bald or blonde, no moustache, not as tall or loud.

Fredster doesn't look anything like Bruce5.

Years ago my son said I looked like John Candy. When I replied that he was dead, my son blurted out "No Dad, I meant you're just really fat". Actually, I am the spitting image of my avatar.

I'm heading to Ybor this afternoon, will scope out a few places also.
Joe


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Are you guys taking your significant other? Or is this a boys night out? I was planning on bringing the wife.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Nely said:


> Are you guys taking your significant other? Or is this a boys night out? I was planning on bringing the wife.


Ron1YY PM'd me about that too. When Bruce and spoke about it, it was boys night out. But, it's up to you.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I see Joe looking a little more like Eastwood's brother.... Flint.
Last time a pic of Fredster was up on CS someone said he looked a little constipated.
For me, I do not look like Hulk Hogan.... but in high school I was a wrestler.
.
So basically, just look for a 36 year old man in a wrestling uniform, a consipated fellow and a guy named Flint. Oh, and they all will be smoking cigars.
.
Some of you members south of West Palm better make it up there.
If I offer to drive, no excuses.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> I see Joe looking a little more like Eastwood's brother.... Flint.
> Last time a pic of Fredster was up on CS someone said he looked a little constipated.
> For me, I do not look like Hulk Hogan.... but in high school I was a wrestler.
> .
> ...


Yeah his lazy butt better get up there!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Bruce5 said:


> So basically, just look for a 36 year old man in a wrestling uniform, a consipated fellow and a guy named Flint. Oh, and they all will be smoking cigars.


Are you sure this isn't a South Beach herf?


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I was in Ybor today. At the West end, near Ybor Marketplace and Centro Ybor on 7th avenue is King Corona Cigars(Nely's suggestion). One side is cigar sales, the other about 12 small tables with wine, beer, and assorted coffees. The manager said we would be welcome to hang out, drink and smoke- that's the point of the cafe'. About 5 tables on 7th Avenue in the shade, nice too. I bought a couple of sticks to be nice. They have cigar and Ybor memorabilia.

Across the street on the North side is Big City Grille. A while back Fred, Bruce and I had dinner and Montecristo Millenniums(yowza) on a second floor smoking balcony overlooking 7th Avenue. $10-$20 entrees, continental cuisine, balcony holds 6 small tables.

The Columbia Restaurant is on the East end of 7th Avenue, maybe 3/4 mile away, but a great walk. Half dozen cigar stores, a couple with a roller on site making fresh sticks. Lots of trendy bistros. On the West end is a parking garage, there are also several lots mostly on 8th Avenue, one short block North.

Be prepared- If we are there in the evening Ybor goes wild. Lots of drinking, dancing, carousing- ala French Quarter. A little too much action for this old man. Remember it is prime tourist season.

My date is my brother in law. Diane has relatives in town, won't attend the herf. She says cigars are stinky.

Joe


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Anybody know if Mo can make it?


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Spk to him yest, I do not think he will make it.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Doesn't looking promising at this point.
Can only afford a short amount of time off, and it's been a tight squeeze. Bruce5, the good bud that he is, has been very generous to offer me a place to stay while out there. Just may have pass this time . . . sorry everyone.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Smoke a Light of Ybor for me, thats an awesome cigar!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

we'll miss you Mo.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

ill try and make it out to the next gathering


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey guys. Something came up and I have to do some family things this weekend coming up. I won't be able to make it to Tampa on the 19th. I'll have to catch up with you guys the next time. Sorry....My lose

Ron


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Ok then, looks like.....

Fredster
Bruce5
Heartpumper/and Brother-in-law
KingMeatyHand
Radar
Nely

I'll call the Columbia for lunch reservations for Sat. 3/19/05 at 1PM.

Let me know if I left anyone out, or included too many.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm trying to convince my good friend to go with me but he has not promised me anything. I guess it's going to be a long boring drive through alligator alley!  :z


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Tobacco Depot is hosting a party Friday evening at Buccaneer Cove in Raymond James Stadium. Fuentes Sr. and Jr., some Newmans. 5:30-9:30 pm.

Supposedly giving away samples, may purchase hard to get smokes (Opus, Anejo according to the organizer), beer, wine, food, "games".

Tickets were $30. I was given a ticket by an employee, coincidentally with a brown nose.

I called Tobacco Depot in Tampa, he told me all tickets were sold, but was trying to obtain more.

Joe


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I will be going up Friday night. 
If anyone needs to get a hold of me, might get lost, might run late.... or whatever....

PM me and I will give you my cell.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Reservations for 8 for lunch at the Columbia are made. Saturday the 19th at 1 PM.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Revised list:
Fredster
Bruce5
Heartpumper/and Brother-in-law
KingMeatyHand/and Brother
Radar
Nely


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Ok guys I hope you have your cutters sharp and you lighters full cause tomorow will be doing some heavy herfin' :w


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Have fun guys!!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Ok then, a shower, drop the little guy off with his Mother, and I'm lighting one for the road and heading for Ybor!
WOO HOO !!!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

hey radar, when is their going to be Florida Herf II?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> hey radar, when is their going to be Florida Herf II?


Good question.....How about one on the East Coast this time??


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

how bout one in lake mary fl?
no reason...
I just like the place
it's not like I live there or something
what's with the 20 questions?


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

So far my Summer is pretty much screwed. If somebody wants to set something up I'll try to be there. Can't promise anything right now though.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

we can aim for a Fall Herf?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I can say that the last Herf that we had at the Gatsby's in Davie was quite nice. There is another Gatsby's up here in West Palm that is in the same shopping center as Smoke Inn (which is a fine cigar shop). Just an idea...

ATLHARP


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

oooh a herf in west palm
that might give me an excuse to do some drift diving


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I wanted to organize something here in the south, since the Florida crew has been growing like crazy, but there isn't really a cigar friendly place that I know about, and my local shop is way too small to host a herf, and so is my house. Any one of you Palm Beach guys want to scout a location and get something going?


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

well corona cigar company in orlando is a helluva place for one.
it's got a bar and more smokes than you'll know what to do with
plus tons of pre embargo cubans from the estate of ernie kovak to drool over


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

yea we need something nice and large. were a big and noisy crowd. were Cubanos coming from Miami and Hialeah you know


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

oooh and corona has some anejo sharks in today!
lemme go scrounge up some cash somewhere...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

LiteHedded said:


> well corona cigar company in orlando is a helluva place for one.
> it's got a bar and more smokes than you'll know what to do with
> plus tons of pre embargo cubans from the estate of ernie kovak to drool over


Corona Cigar Co. wouldn't be a bad spot. They have seriously big selection and decent chairs. I still think Gatsby's would be nice location because it's right off of I-95 on Palm Beach Lakes Blvd, it has a full bar, and it's by Smoke Inn which takes debit cards (as Ron1YY will attest is his reason for shopping at any cigar shop). 
My only reservation for Corona Cigar Co. would be that it's loitering/socializing area is pretty small (It's been a while since I have been there, maybe it's changed), I am sure something can get worked out though.

ATLHARP


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Corona Cigar Co. wouldn't be a bad spot. They have seriously big selection and decent chairs. I still think Gatsby's would be nice location because it's right off of I-95 on Palm Beach Lakes Blvd, it has a full bar, and it's by Smoke Inn which takes debit cards (as Ron1YY will attest is his reason for shopping at any cigar shop).
> My only reservation for Corona Cigar Co. would be that it's loitering/socializing area is pretty small (It's been a while since I have been there, maybe it's changed), I am sure something can get worked out though.
> 
> ATLHARP


I may as well just start carrying my CC being that BOTH of the places I go to buy smokes from take Debit cards also!!! Someone clued me into THAT fact....Wonder who that was :tpd:


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Corona Cigar Co. wouldn't be a bad spot. They have seriously big selection and decent chairs. I still think Gatsby's would be nice location because it's right off of I-95 on Palm Beach Lakes Blvd, it has a full bar, and it's by Smoke Inn which takes debit cards (as Ron1YY will attest is his reason for shopping at any cigar shop).
> My only reservation for Corona Cigar Co. would be that it's loitering/socializing area is pretty small (It's been a while since I have been there, maybe it's changed), I am sure something can get worked out though.
> 
> ATLHARP


there's a bar with maybe ten smallish tables and in the entryway there are about three more tables.
might be a little tight depending on how many show up.
although a west palm herf might give me an excuse to do some drift diving


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

any date in mind?


IMHO, all the Gatsby's locations have private rooms available. As much as I like Corona, it gets crowded and we wouldn't have our own area.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I am going to scout some locations in the West palm area this weekend. I'm looking to set it up for late July. After I do some scouting I'll post a new thread on what I have setup and when. Does Late July sound good to everyone?

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I am going to scout some locations in the West palm area this weekend. I'm looking to set it up for late July. After I do some scouting I'll post a new thread on what I have setup and when. Does Late July sound good to everyone?
> 
> Ron


Sounds fine to me, check around. I should be free around that time.

ATL


----------

